
Making custom renderers for React - goshakkk
http://goshakkk.name/react-custom-renderers/
======
tengbretson
This is awesome! Like you mentioned towards the end, I've been stewing on the
idea of a React Native <-> React bridge for a while now too, but haven't had
the time to thoroughly dig into the code of other custom renderers to find the
right way of doing it. I'm confident that a combination of
[https://github.com/web-perf/react-worker-dom](https://github.com/web-
perf/react-worker-dom) and [https://github.com/alinz/react-native-webview-
bridge](https://github.com/alinz/react-native-webview-bridge) would get most
of the way there. Thank you for shedding more light on the not-so-clear world
of making a react renderer.

------
nathancahill
Bravo! I was going to build this soon for an upcoming project. I'll keep an
eye on your repo!

~~~
goshakkk
Danke :) Anything in particular that was not obvious/bad about the blog post?
I guess I'm still trying to find my voice here to explain different ideas in
simple way, so any feedback is very welcome!

Were you going to build another replica of Pablo or?..

------
automathematics
How does this compare to something like flipboard's "react-canvas" library?

~~~
goshakkk
My intention was to create a custom renderer from scratch instead of using an
existing one. To learn more about how that stuff works, but also because
react-canvas and react-art felt like too much.

I didn't want anything to get in my way, so what I made in Pabla really only
exposes the canvas primitives. (Oh, and I also got to make my own text
wrapping function.)

All in all, the point of the post is to fill the void in the custom renderers
space, first and foremost; not to sell Canvas.jsx from Pabla :)

